# MacBook Pro (13" mid 2010) Takes forever to boot\slow system



## speewave (Apr 18, 2011)

From the time i press the power button until my desktop fully loads : (approx 5-10 min) Too slow..

I had Boot camp, but that partition got corrupt (according to Disk Utility)... so i removed it\ resized the Macintosh HD Partition to the full 250GB

but it still takes forever to boot... not only that, but software doesn't work nearly as fast as before... many programs freeze for minutes at a time!

i'm trying to figure out if this is a HDD issue or a Software issue?

Now my macbook had 1 little fall.. minor-ish (things got dented.. but nothing serious)... so i thought it would be HDD but it was working normally after the fall... 

Any Ideas?

I can reinstall my macbook (have the reinstall disk )
I also have Geek Squad Coverage (from Best Buy ) 

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Run */Applications/Utilities/Console* and select the *All Messages* option.

In the window to the right you might see some hints as to possible problems: disk errors, run away process respawning, etc.

Even if you don't understand the message, you'll likely be able to see a problem message.
Posting that info if present would help.


----------



## speewave (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for the help... but i just backed up my important info, reformatted \ reinstalled snow leopard from the install dvds provided from when i first purchased the system... runs a lot better \ reliably now, probably some sort of file system corruption or something... 

not sure how it happened, but it was messed up when i did boot camp, so i'm starting over now, doing updates... installing my programs again...

but thanks again for that advice... i'll keep in mind next time i have an issue like this again...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

speewave said:


> thanks for the help... but i just backed up my important info, reformatted \ reinstalled snow leopard from the install dvds provided from when i first purchased the system... runs a lot better \ reliably now, probably some sort of file system corruption or something...


That is so Windows-esque of you.


----------



## speewave (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahayeah.. but that's how I've done things forever. Always been a pc guy since 95


----------

